# iOS 8.0.2 iPad mini clavier prédictif et lenteur



## erakiel (5 Octobre 2014)

J'ai fait passer un de mes 2 iPad mini 32go a iOS 8 et comme plusieurs j'ai eu la désagréable surprise d avoir un système beaucoup plus lent que le 7.1.2. Comme je n'ai fair la mise a jour seulement sur un de mes appareils la comparaison est facile.

En testant plusieurs paramêtres je me suis rendu compte dans mon cas du moins que la désactivation du nouveau clavier prédictif  ( tenir le bonhomme sourire une couple de seconde et désactiver prédiction) semble améliorer beaucoup les choses. 


Je passe l'info ça pourrait rendre service à d autre !


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (6 Octobre 2014)

Il est où ton petit bonhomme? 
Je le cherche partout. Je suis aussi pas très heureux de ce clavier, mais je commence à m'y habituer. Et vice-versa 


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------



## erakiel (7 Octobre 2014)

Il est entre la barre d espacement et la touche .?123  faut appuyer dessus et le tenir quelque seconde pour que le menu s affiche. Sinon le bouton sert au émotionnes.


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (7 Octobre 2014)

Ok, super!!!!
Merci pour la réponse. 
Je connaissais la touche car habitant dans un environnement anglophone, je tape plus en anglais qu'en français. 
Je teste et ça a l'air pas mal. 
Ça fonctionne comme le clavier sous iOS 7. Parfait. 
Merci beaucoup pour le tuyau


----------



## Bruno de Malaisie (15 Octobre 2014)

erakiel a dit:


> Il est entre la barre d espacement et la touche .?123  faut appuyer dessus et le tenir quelque seconde pour que le menu s affiche. Sinon le bouton sert au émotionnes.




Merci beaucoup


Sent from my iPad using Forums iGeneration


----------

